# finishing over cement board



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

I was wondering if it's o.k. to apply joint compound over cement board or should I use some hot mud ? the project I'm doing now the customer hung the board but on the under side of the bulk head he installed cement board where the oven and stove is going to be. any suggestions ? I've never ran into this type of situation before.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

reg. mud will work fine.


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

thank's !


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Make sure to skim the whole board! DSJOHN


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

skimed the whole under side of the bulk head today i'll see what happens tomorrow when i put a 2nd coat on. what a pain in a.. !


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i like to skim cement board with durabond for first coat. you just know that stuff is not coming off.


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 4 characters.


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

if its not in a wet area just skim coat the whole board with gp,it will take like three coats cover it all. Here all the new homes on the water have flood levels (usually about 5') that has to be all cement board. The first floor is not living space but just garage area so you don't have many boards, unless someone does a build out after the fact with no permits  SSSSSHHHHHHHHH. Were texturing a build out in the morning that has about 50 sheets of cement board. It sure sucks to have to skim coat 1,600 sf of 4' and below 3 times :thumbup:


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 4 characters.


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

general purpose 

just priming alone will not cover up the ruff surface of the cement board. It has to be smoothed out because it is a used as visable wall


----------

